# Trip to the far north, DUW



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

My trip to the far north, lol, BTW did I need to say it was dang cold?? :roll:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 25, 2009)

what state?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 25, 2009)

Its never snowed where I live (south california ) :-D and thats how I like it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

That would be Michigan, I was at Michigan Society of Herpetologists meeting on Saturday speaking about tegus.

And it don't snow here, I am now back in Florida, it is not 6*F here like it was there. Man that cold and snow suxs, it is ok to vist, but no way I would want to deal with that every year.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 25, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Man that cold and snow suxs, it is ok to vist, but no way I would want to deal with that every year.



You should move to Canada! We got lots of cold beer though LOL :mrgreen: 

The trip looked fun, I'm guessing you got in tonight? 

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

I got back in this morning, but took a well needed nap, lol. That was a long drive, lol.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 25, 2009)

You drove there?! Wow.. good for you lol How long were you down (up? lol) for? Did it snow a lot or only a few inches? 

Spencer


----------



## Beasty (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah. Looks JUST like Utah! I friggin HATE snow! I miss Orlando.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

I was there a week, and it only snowed once, but that was enough, lol. It was a long drive, but fun.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 25, 2009)

Must have been neat to see the snow disappearing and knowing you wouldn't see it again. 

Hope you had fun!

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 1, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> Must have been neat to see the snow disappearing and knowing you wouldn't see it again.
> 
> Hope you had fun!
> 
> Spencer



I did have fun, I enjoy teaching prople about tegus, I also got to see a bunch of old friends.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 15, 2009)

haha, you should come to newfoundland, we get snow piled up as high as some houses here in the winter


----------



## argus333 (Apr 16, 2009)

i like the snow and winter i wished it snowed more here.


----------

